

A Patent Is Worth Having, Right? Well, Maybe Not - queensnake
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/15/business/yourmoney/15proto.html/partner/rssnyt?_r=2&oref=slogin&oref=slogin

======
queensnake
Not relevant to the article but, I've got a piece of user interface I want to
patent - sure patents are evil but the underlying tech is kind of easily
deducible / re-creatable once seen (it's a human-aided optimization system,
the method of human interaction is obviously on display). So I feel I need
that protection to even show it to anyone. Again not too relevant but, does
anyone have experience with protecting 'fragile' tech?

~~~
rms
Sign an NDA with everyone who you share the idea with?

I have an NDA drawn up you can have if you want it, email me.

~~~
juwo
the $$$ question is, is it _unobvious_?

(assuming qs 1-3 from Pressman's Patent It Yourself are 'yes'.)

~~~
queensnake
Well it's hard to say. It took me a while to get it in the form it is now, but
once you know how it works it might _seem_ obvious. Thanks for mentioning the
book, I'll have to check it out.

~~~
rms
I would also recommend the Nolo Press books on the topic.

